# Please help fund Kingdom of Fur!



## ladypixelheart (Dec 9, 2014)

Recently,  I've been accepted into an artbook called, "Kingdom of Fur." I've been trying for a while to get some more exposure for my art and this isn't the first artbook I've been accepted into. The first artbook I was invited to failed and now I'm also really starting to worry about this one doing well.

The book hasnâ€™t gotten much funding yet. Weâ€™ve only raised $65 out of $6,500. *If you have any ideas for advertising or if youâ€™d be willing to help in any way please send me a message*. Click here to view the indiegogo campaign: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kingdom-of-fur-artbook-color-party-edition

*Iâ€™m also offering art rewards for people who donate* (you will need to screenshot it). Click here to read about that: http://ladypixelheart.tumblr.com/post/102929963674/kingdom-of-fur-artbook-color-party-edition


----------

